
Show HN: Convert your API to Alexa skill or Google action in 5 mins - sanath_p
website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apitobot.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apitobot.io</a><p>Api to bot helps you create voice applications for Alexa and Google assistant without coding. 
Convert your REST API to a voice application in few minutes.<p>Check out this video(<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WmTC0XeaTic" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WmTC0XeaTic</a>) where we create an Alexa skill for product hunt in 3 minutes.
======
mattbgates
Hopefully you get the site back up soon! It is down for me at this time.

~~~
sanath_p
Sorry, the website url was wrong. I updated the post with right url now. Check
it now :)

